# Conditions right for Trump-Kim summit, Tillerson says, as China, Russia express hope for fruitful ta



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

THE TIME IS NOW
*Conditions right for Trump-Kim summit, Tillerson says, as China, Russia express hope for fruitful talks*


Trump will accept Kim Jong Un's invitation to meet, White House says
GOP lawmakers: Trump's 'strong stand' on North Korea 'starting to work'
FRED FLEITZ: Trump must make demands first, be prepared to walk, when he meets with Kim
ROBERT CHARLES: Trump-Kim meeting proves our president's strategy worked
Trump's planned meeting with Kim Jong Un a 'potential breakthrough,' top defense officials say
4:29Oliver North on what North Korea talks could mean for Iran

MEET KIM? NOT YET
*HARRY KAZIANIS: These 4 things need to happen first, Mr. President*


8:17Gorka: Trump stood up and North Korea backed down
Dennis Rodman praises Trump for planned summit with North Korea's Kim Jong Un

CRUZ TORMENTED MOM?
*Mother of Florida shooter weighed signing over parental rights: source*


 Florida governor says he'll talk with Parkland families before deciding on gun bill
Two SWAT members suspended after responding to Florida shooting 'without notification', officials say

Politics
*MEDIA BUZZ: Can lawyer's attempt to silence porn star hurt the president?*


Politics
*Trump tariffs bring hope, plans for jobs, to struggling small towns across US -- though broader effects remain uncertain*


Politics
*Will atheist Dem have a prayer in deep-red Tennessee's special election?*


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Gee, so maybe talking tough was the RIGHT thing to do? Hmmmm, what say YOU pacifist Democrats?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Kilvinsky said:


> Gee, so maybe talking tough was the RIGHT thing to do? Hmmmm, what say YOU pacifist Democrats?


Oh they are losing their minds and saying it is all a ploy to take heat away from the 12 year old story of porn stars hanging at a golf shindig thing...
Nice of Kim to help out over the past couple years with his missile launches and posturing. I have to say that Trump REALLY knows how to plan ahead. Couple this with the talking heads screaming that talks in May would be too soon. Unfreaking real. Any wonder we can't move on for anything with the info-tainment garbage


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

How in hell are the talks TOO SOON?!?!?!
"We feel it would be best to wait until Kim has fully operating missiles and has had a chance to meet with, and interview Stormy Daniels himself. Otherwise, Trump COULD look good and we cannot abide by that."

I'm still not a big Trump guy, but damn, if he's doing something that WORKS, STFU lefties and lets see how this works out. Seems so far, like its working out well. Too many years of "Please Kim, don't do that or we'll wag our fingers as we pose some sanctions that China will essentially ignore. Don't make us mad or we'll never allow you to see our movies again."

Trump took a hard stand and said, "Try you DIE"* and suddenly Kim is ready to talk. YUP, seems like he did the right thing and God Bless him.

*I paraphrased/simplified his tough talk.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> Too many years of "Please Kim, don't do that or we'll wag our fingers as we pose some sanctions that China will essentially ignore. *Don't make us mad or we'll never allow you to see our movies again."*
> 
> Trump took a hard stand and said, "Try you DIE"* and suddenly Kim is ready to talk. YUP, seems like he did the right thing and God Bless him.


That's not exactly a punishment. No wonder the guy has kept it up.


----------

